

Vi Illustrator - googletron
http://www.bilalquadri.com/villustrator/

======
bilalq
Hey guys, thanks for the feedback! I made this during a 48 hour hackathon, and
have no prior experience with javascript or php. That being said, I definitely
plan to keep improving this.

I will be redesigning the site from the ground up. Things like
styling(bold/italic/underline) and highlighting are among the things I want to
try and include in the next version.

Please do let me know of any suggestions or criticisms you may have. You can
reach me at villustrator[at]bilalquadri.com

~~~
erikb
Just come back here and read the comments from time to time. There should be
nearly nothing as valuable as HN or Stackoverflow comments for your
code/software.

~~~
bilalq
I'll definitely do that. Thanks for the tip.

------
kittxkat
Needs bold, italics and underlined options. I don't really rely on colors but
rather a bold/italics/underlined mix based on only 3-4 colors. Cool service
though.

------
minikomi
Here is a bookmarklet which will generate random themes (the background is
untouched, so you can set it to your personal choice):

<https://gist.github.com/1618529>

~~~
artursapek
That is a really nice supplement, thanks

------
bphogan
This is pretty cool. Simple idea, simple interface. There seems to be an issue
on my machine though, where the color picker for function colors seems to
change the background color instead. But it's still really nice.

------
agumonkey
Thanks for this.

And I just googled and found out that somebody did a similar website for some
other 5-letter named editor.

~~~
roversoccer18
I have been trying to find one of these for "the other 5-letter named editor"
What did you google to find it/can you link it? Thanks

~~~
agumonkey

      searched for `emacs theme editor`
    

<http://alexpogosyan.com/color-theme-creator/>

source code is available on github too.

Sorry for not giving links, my first search was succesful I thought it would
be the same for everybody.

Emacs has a http server package, the editor could be pushed on marmalade ^^.

~~~
roversoccer18
Thanks this is great

------
Dejital
Neat. It might be useful to be able to import existing color schemes and make
changes.

------
pieddemamouth
wow it seems great. However I'm using c++ on regular basis. I bet I'm not the
only one. It would great to have that language added to the mix ;-)

~~~
ImprovedSilence
Yeah I second this notion, but for all languages. _BUT_ , I don't necessarily
need to pick them all out, if you let me pick colors for what you already have
shown, thats enough in my book, as long as you have some kind of syntax
highlighting where my same sort of general color scheme/theme permeates
through all (or most) languages.

You may actually already do this, I haven't actually picked all my colors,
downloaded it, and given it a try yet...

~~~
bilalq
Yeah, it already does that. I just had a few different languages shown in the
preview. I initially wanted to allow users to pick sample code from different
languages to show up in the preview box, but ran out of time for the contest.

Vim handles the color and style of text by looking at what scope it's
classified under, and then following rules that match that scope. I found this
video to be really helpful when learning how things worked:
<http://vimcasts.org/episodes/creating-colorschemes-for-vim/>

------
erikb
Dear Dev: Nice work! Please, improve the default by just taking the background
out of the black. Look how much better everything looks then!

------
lugia
i just switched to VIm and things like this just make me love vim more and
more. Thanks for the post!

~~~
googletron
you are very welcome. I hope the transition to vim is enjoyable. :)

This might be of help,

<http://stevelosh.com/projects/learnvimscriptthehardway/>

------
sgricci
This is written in PHP but no PHP preview?

------
ivanzhao
The "Identifier" color link is broken.

~~~
bilalq
There's actually a funny story about that one. Identifier and Operator both
seemed like important scopes to have color fields for, but I couldn't find any
code that was affected by changing their color values in vim. The preview just
doesn't include and examples that would be affected by either of those two. If
someone could provide me with an example for either of those two scopes, I
would be happy to include examples in the preview for them.

------
tkahn6
Also see

<http://code.google.com/p/vimcolorschemetest/>

[http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.ht...](http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.html)

for a bunch of premade themes with previews (warning, second link will stress
your browser for a few seconds).

I personally use darkburn because it looks good in a 256 color terminal.

